# Advice on breeder wanted



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I was thinking about using Sudenblick Kennels, and was hoping for some might have first hand knowlegde or just advice on them or any quality breeders in the area.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

*adding more*

I have seen past threads on this breeder, some good and some pm. Just wanted to know what the pm's were. And hoping for thoughts on texas breeders.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, no matter where the breeder, I always put health first. Ideally 3 generations of good hips/elbows and the parentage cleared for DM. Since you are interested in breeders in your state, I suggest contact the GSD Breed Club in Texas . Also since you did mention a previous thread, you may to pm those who posted and ask them. Good Luck!


----------



## ndwahoo (Sep 26, 2013)

I wanted to post the same question and would like to hear the recommendations as well? Please, sent me the recommendations!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Your question isn't specific. GSD is a breed you cannot leave without training, these dogs are too active to be just family pets. It is a hobby for the majority of owners, but, so far, nobody got away with basic commands. What do you want your future dog to be? Schutzhund Champion? Agility? Life saviour? Service dog? Volunteer patrol/sniffer? Or you want to invest in breeding and get a puppy from parents show champions? Contact those clubs, you can easily find them in Google.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

First of all, HEALTHY. I want the dog to be healthy. Next is loving family companion. Possible schutzhund later. My last Shepherd was from a byb and had numerous health problems. After thousands and thousands of dollars in vet bills and a lot of love and effort we still lost him far to early. So health is my primary concern.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

All GSDs are bred in accordance with their specific qualities. There are two lines in breeding - show line and working line. The first ones are bred for their appearance, the second ones are bred for their working abilities. But, both lines go through medical checks by necessity.Generally, working line is healthier than show line, but many of them are agressive and become calmer with intensive training only. To be 100 percent sure - you should know the parents, and not by pictures, you should see these dogs, probably, not one pair only. Ask them to send you pedigrees ( they must be tracable) and med check results and go to visit your first, second, NN choice. Contact Schutzhund club in your area, they may suggest you -
Texas German Shepherd Breeder - GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Import German Shepherd - Schutzhund - Working Line - Dallas Texas - mckinney


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

David, thank you for your response. I have had German Shepherds for over 30 years and know the difference between working and show lines, and also know they need to be trained. The point of his thread was to find out information about a specific breeder. I was simply looking for unbiased opinions. This is actually a possible second choice after a breeder recommended from a local club.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I looked up Sudenblick's website. Their dogs have the hip ratings and the parentage is cleared for DM. They aren't titled, but since you are interested in a companion dog, that shouldn't matter, and they are reasonably priced, have a good guarantee. If you like the black color, and the DDR working line, they would be a good choice.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

David Taggart said:


> Your question isn't specific. GSD is a breed you cannot leave without training, these dogs are too active to be just family pets. It is a hobby for the majority of owners, but, so far, nobody got away with basic commands. What do you want your future dog to be? Schutzhund Champion? Agility? Life saviour? Service dog? Volunteer patrol/sniffer? Or you want to invest in breeding and get a puppy from parents show champions? Contact those clubs, you can easily find them in Google.


If you are referring to the working line, then yes, from what I have been reading on the forums, I can understand your comment. But nobody, well, I for one, have gotten away with basic commands. My Sting is showline and is a companion - I think he considers that a full time job


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Feb 14, 2013)

Sudenblick has an upcoming litter that you will like. Capri/Cipactli is going to be a nice breeding.

As for all the advice, it is a wonder people don't just get a different breed. Good God. 

Call Tanya and talk to her about the litter.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

David always has his own unique view on things. Best to get feedback from a number of different people to get a balanced view of working lines and specific breeders.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

If all of the grandparents and great grandparents are titiled, and the mother is titled how much does it matter that the father is not.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Imo, it matters if one wants to title the dog. Both parents with titles will increase the odds of getting a dog that has the ability to get the title . Training can only do so much - the dog has to have the ability.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Feb 14, 2013)

Quote: If all of the grandparents and great grandparents are titiled, and the mother is titled how much does it matter that the father is not.

Don't listen to people who have never titled a dog, are not breeders, and really, should not be commenting on threads like this.

I have seen several litters that Sudenblick has produced and the only thing stopping someone from getting a Sch title on the dog is the owner, and the brutal logistics of dog sports, and it's politics.

I don't think she is doing that bad for a young breeder. If I did, then I would say the dogs could never title.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

J and J M said:


> If all of the grandparents and great grandparents are titiled, and the mother is titled how much does it matter that the father is not.


I wonder if you are referring to the hip/elbow ratings which are also listed on the pedigree and not to the performance or conformation titles . If you meant the hip/elbow ratings, then that is an entirely different matter. If the father does not have a hip/elbow ratings then the pup from that litter will have a greater chance of developing hd and I for one, would not buy a pup from that litter.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I fully recommend Germelhaus, they're very reputable, helpful, and quick to answer in contact. I asked them various questions for months and she never hesitated to answer them. 100% reputable breeder. Here's a link: =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs. Pm is personal message. Hope this helped.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I would just like to say that I now have a Sudenblick puppy and love her. While not all breed stock is title yet...Tanya is continuing to train and earn titles on many of her dogs. It is a lot of work and takes time but she is very health oriented and with time you will see more of her breed stock getting titled as she is able to. EVERYTHING is pennhipped and DM clear. She has recently gotten OFA's back on several...including my dogs parents. They are Excellent(sire) and Good(dam) on hips, both with clear elbows. She is very good...I would highly recommend looking into her dogs if you want a working line gsd.


----------

